# Job for Mechanical Engineer



## sbatabyal (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, 
I am a Quality Engineer(Mechanical) with 7.5 years of Experience in Oil and Gas Industry. I have been granted a 489 visa SS for NT, and planning to move on May 2017. How are the job opportunities for Mechanical Engineer in NT? I have heard engineers have to do casual jobs after landing in Oz, coz the unemployment rate is very high. I am really worried now. I am ready to do casual jobs, but my aim is to get an 887 PR as fast as possible. Also if I do casual jobs, my grip on the core competency will gradually fade away.

Plz help.


----------

